
WiFi Triangulate Using NPM - shekhardesigner
https://github.com/watson/wifi-triangulate
======
rvz
Developers and creators: Cool project and a good hack!

InfoSec and end-users: Potentially scary (Can find location of victim) and a
risk to my privacy (using Google to triangulate location).

